# 3 sleeps until panel



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Yikes it's nearly here, am so emotional it's ridiculous.

I am very lucky to have a boss that's told me to work from home on Thursday! Either being a very wonderful boss as always has been through the process or I have been the woman from hell this week.!

It's hit me, head is all over the place.  I love all the support we have, it's wonderful, and everyone at work and home that keeps texting and ringing to wish us luck as they are all so excited, but have been trying to forget about it as can't concentrate on anything else!

If we get approved on Friday it will be the most fantastic day ever, one we thought this time last year we would never have.

Only 3 more restless sleeps!


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow that great news xx


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Dinks - you are nearly there! Hope the time goes quickly for you. I am just starting out on the adoption process but think its understandable to feel like you do as panel approaches. Really hope it goes well for you x


----------



## ChickenLegs (Feb 3, 2013)

Hope it all goes smoothly    and you actually get those sleeps!


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

So close! Very excited for you. Try and sleep well, must be sleep depriving!


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Dinks, you'll breeze it


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

Thankyou, really nervous now, feel sick and taking iPad to bed for the hours I won't sleep - candy crush has a lot to answer to!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck honey you'll do amazing  xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Good luck x x


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Good luck hun x


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Good luck at panel, can't wait to hear back from you later with an update x


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Good luck today Dinks. Hope you have a bottle of champagne chilling in the fridge!


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh man! Good luck, it will go well. I had a dream about our panel the other day and weirdly, you were there. I walked in to sit down and you were coming out with a huge smile on your face


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha Doofuz made me laugh - not long now for you.x


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

6 weeks  So pleased for you x


----------

